# Is there such a thing as.............



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

Rubber slip ons that can go over goat horns? If so where do I get them


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep! Hoeggers Goat Supply carries them. I simply use Duct Tape on the occassion that I have a herd member showing attitude


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

liz said:


> Yep! Hoeggers Goat Supply carries them. I simply use Duct Tape on the occassion that I have a herd member showing attitude


hehehe thanks... I was expecting a big NO


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

forget the horn covers they sell a goat hat! love it! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are $20.95 for a set plus shipping/
www.thegoatstore.com


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

hmmm I'm thinking of putting the toothpaste tubes you get at the dollar store to put your toothbrushes in. Seems like the right size.. LOL Those rubber things are a bit expensive. Think I'll browse lowes or home depot and see an alternative


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

tennis ball and duct tape!! I used that on one my does and helped the ones she was after. She was mean at heart so when she got it off was heck to pay on the other goats. I ended up tipping her horns and worked for a bit but once healed back to her brat self. Ended up taking her to the sale, the owner who is a friend of mine bought her and after cripling one doe and killing 3 kids was sold again. That was a wake up call for me and will never keep a overly mean goat again. but now with that long story lol, I would try the tennis balls, its very cheap.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> tennis ball and duct tape!! I used that on one my does and helped the ones she was after. She was mean at heart so when she got it off was heck to pay on the other goats. I ended up tipping her horns and worked for a bit but once healed back to her brat self. Ended up taking her to the sale, the owner who is a friend of mine bought her and after cripling one doe and killing 3 kids was sold again. That was a wake up call for me and will never keep a overly mean goat again. but now with that long story lol, I would try the tennis balls, its very cheap.


that sounds okay, probably funny looking, I think when I go to wally world, I'll look in the sporting goods section and see what there is LOL


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Find an old water hose to cut up and tape on... if the horns are thin enough. Otherwise, tennis balls or racket balls and duct tape.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

Springbett Farm said:


> Find an old water hose to cut up and tape on... if the horns are thin enough. Otherwise, tennis balls or racket balls and duct tape.


great idea, thanks!


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

Springbett Farm said:


> Find an old water hose to cut up and tape on... if the horns are thin enough. Otherwise, tennis balls or racket balls and duct tape.


LOL I used the washing machine hose and the end on top put in a pvc t-connect, looks funny as heck but he likes to head butt and I'm tired of accidental scratches on my legs..


----------

